# Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung



## platti18 (27. März 2010)

*Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

hallo habe seit 2-3 tagen immer folgendes Problem: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung
dies bekomme ich nur wenn ich im Netz surfe online games wie wow werde ich nicht getrennt wenn ich eine website besuchen wollte
dann kommt dieser Fehler und am 2 PC ist genau das gleiche. mein Interface vom Router zeigt auch an das ich online bin  Proxy habe ich keine und Firewall habe ich aus.
kennt wer einen Rat?? Internet Explorer geht auch nicht

Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung http://www4.pic-upload.de/27.03.10/yt2ndu1y2d.jpg
Router Internetverbindung online http://www4.pic-upload.de/27.03.10/drw8wspf6erf.jpg


----------



## riedochs (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

Hast du schonmal den Router rebooted?


----------



## platti18 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

ja 2-5 mal nix passiert auch auf Werkeinstellung zurückgesetzt hilft nicht


----------



## riedochs (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

loese mal für eine der nicht funktionieren Seiten mit nslookup die IP auf und versuche es dann damit.


----------



## platti18 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

und was muss ich da genau machen kenn mich damit nicht besonders gut aus^^


----------



## platti18 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

hab es probiert mit: nslookup ? Wikipedia
über die ip zu connecten geht auch nicht


----------



## riedochs (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

Weder Name noch IP geht? Hast du schon ping versucht?


----------



## platti18 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

ping geht z.b. zu arcor


----------



## platti18 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

keiner ein plan?


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

Ping geht und der Rest nicht?


----------



## platti18 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

ja ping geht und über ip wie z.b. arcor.de geht ab und an mal andere seiten wie pcgames.de nicht


----------



## Ini (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung*

Wenn du einen reboot gemacht hast, es aber nichts gebracht hat. Wie sieht es dann mit einem Firmware-Update aus? Manche Routertypen wie z.B. die FritzBox von AVM verweigern gerne mal ein wenig wenn die Version nicht up-to-date ist, so konnten wir wegen veralteter Firmware nicht telefonieren.


----------

